

Hacker Monthly July edition is out. - justhw
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-14.html

======
jazzychad
I'm very proud to be one of the featured articles this month. I just ordered a
hardcopy version from magcloud to keep in my files :)

------
alanfalcon
Great to see Whitaker on the cover. I hope that he'll become an active
participant on Hacker News: he's definitely a multi-talented individual with a
knack for writing interesting and entertaining things which sometimes
intersect nicely with the HN demographic.

